# Planted 40B - No betta yet - Soon



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

It is going to be a very, very densely planted stem plant jungle. Not quite dutch, maybe more nature style. Probably doesn't have a name of style - just heavily planted to the max eventually.

Plants include - 
Crypt wendtii
Crypt green gecko or wendtii
crypt parva
Sunset hygro
hygro compacta
Brown hygro
limnophilia sessapholia
green hygro
augustofolia
vesuvius
amazon sword
rotala najashen
Ludwiga repens
althernia reneki (sp)
anubias nana 
anubias azefelli
wisteria
anacharis
narrow leaf anacharis
ludwiga cuba
limnophila aromatica (sp)
dwarf sag
stargrass
s. repens
blyxa
giant duckweed
brazilian pennywort
salvinia
azolla
frogbit
dwarf water lettuce

*some un-known pink/red plant I got at Petco yesterday.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks great. An fish yet?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow beautiful tank. What kind of fish do you have in there?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

They are hiding in the picture but I have 7 gold barbs, 5 albino cories, 3 bronze cories, 2 ottos, 1 albino bristlenose pleco and about 10 purple mystery snails.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice. I think the pink plant is scarlet temple. I bought that plant from Petco and that's what I was told it was. I don't have it anymore because of a certain snail.. >_>


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If it is scarlet temple, it's not a true aquatic and will eventually rot underwater.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

It's not scarlet temple, that one is althernia renekki (sp) however you spell it. 

Scarlet temple is aquatic, I have it in 3 other tanks and it's been there for 8 months and growing fine.

I linked the wrong picture, took another updated picture this morning but I linked the one I took the other day so the red/pink isn't in this one.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I must be thinking of the other althernia one. I know there's one in that family that is semi-aquatic. *head scratches*


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's one of those names that gets attached to multiply things. Whatever we call it it's the same one I...had. Lol it was really pretty. Guy at petco said in his high light it got really big and it sways because the roots(?) Or stem(?) Was really soft. I had three peices of it disappear over night.:frustrated:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you come to La Vergne and scape mine? I'll give you the leftover plants.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Can you come to La Vergne and scape mine? I'll give you the leftover plants.


If you could come and get me and then bring me back home, I'd be happy to! lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

:BIGwinky:


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Today's chuckle brought to me by the pleco, he has claimed the underside of the driftwood as his "home", every time a cory gets close he charges out and headbutts it away. It's hilarious!

I just moved 4 harlequin rasboros into the 40 from one of my 10 gallons, they are so pretty! Going to get more of them to add to it soon. Pink and purple fish, can't go wrong with that!

Our scarlet temple when we first ordered it melted badly, it was apparently grown out of water, luckily one tiny stem survived and then after it transformed into the submersed version it has started growing great. It's red with greenish leaves, not as red as the althernia plant, they look completely different in how the leaves are shaped and the color. The althernia is much redder with larger leaves. Since we don't use Co2 the plants don't get as red as they would otherwise be but they are still really pretty and add a great color. 

Here is a picture of the red plant that I don't know what it is, I've been looking but haven't seen anything close to what this one looks like. Thinking it may be an emersed version of something but so far no melting of leaf loss. Please excuse the fatty otto that insisted on trying to photo bomb the focus on my picture!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1, come to Australia and do my tank, too.


----------

